# Update: I am now a Pro!



## shefjr (Nov 17, 2012)

<Climbs up onto milk crate and yells>

"I'M A PRO!!!!" 

<trips off milk crate, smacks face and realizes not near a pro level> :lmao:

^ If nothing else I had this made you laugh or smile. ^

Calm down it's a joke. Hence the just for fun section. I did want to share something that is cool to me though. One of my photos was accepted for my wife's companies calendar. The calendar goes out to Doctor's offices all around Western New York and I get a $20 gift card to Tim Hortons. Good enough for me. Anyway, here is a re-post of the photo that I put up in another thread of mine a while ago.




Windmill sunrise silloette by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 17, 2012)

And you are an amazing one at that! Congratulations!!! 
Now do we get to have a party?????
I really like the shot too!


----------



## shefjr (Nov 17, 2012)

Well we could have a twenty dollar timmy hoes party. lol! Being a Pro really pays BIG!


----------



## PhotoWhoa (Nov 17, 2012)

Stunning shot! Love the colors.

And congrats on making the jump to "pro"


----------



## Buckster (Nov 17, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!

And I'll have a large double double


----------



## shefjr (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I just found out I got the month of May. That's my b-day month so that's cool.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey, getting paid in gift cards works for me! That is an awesome shot. The colors are amazing.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Kathy! 

I have discovered that the photos submitted where not taken by people of my skill level (which we all know is a mediocre amateur at best). I'm working on it. Their choices make my photo look like a pro photo. They have photos that are taken with cell phones and others that are what I consider to be dark and gloomy. So I guess what I'm saying is that there is no bar or level of quality that they even look for. Oh well. My photo still looks nice in print.


----------



## purple_jewels (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you also get the new 2013 calendar? If so I would like to see their January choice just cause that is my birthday month. It a nice picture. The like the color. I bet it does look great in print. May seem to be a fitting month.


----------



## Rhoads238 (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome! Its great just knowing that other people are going to get to see your images. Nice shot by the way. The exposure is very nicely handled. Also well composed.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you both. I do get a copy my wife just hasn't picked it up yet. I'm excited to see what it looks like in print since I have never actually printed anything of mine. I honestly think compared to so many others on this site, this photo is mediocre at best. It's what I do!  Mediocrity   Anyway, have never produced something that I felt was worthy of print so I'll let someone else do it. :thumbup:


----------

